# Que faire en 2020 avec un iBook G3 palourde



## Colinus (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai ouvert un vieux carton dans lequel je découvre mon ancien iBook palourde graphite. Mis sous tension il marche ! sous macOS 9.0.4, mémoire intégrée et virtuelle de 320 Mo, un DD de 93 Go, le rêve !

J'aimerai bien qu'il retrouve un seconde jeunesse, croyez possible l'idée ? ( je ne sais pas pour quelle tache d'ailleurs )

Changement DD pour SSD et changement Ram ?
Quel type d'OS peut il supporter ?

Il n'accepte pas ou plus ce qui me semble être les cds d'installation ou de restauration de logiciels que j'ai retrouvé également...
Lorsque j'y branche une clef usb ou un DD externe il plante une fois sur 2, le système se bloque et je dois l'éteindre en appuyant longuement sur le bouton de démarrage.

Bref, je m'en remets à vos expériences respectives...

Qu'en pensez vous ?  

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Anthony (15 Avril 2020)

Pas de lien avec l'actu, je déplace dans le forum approprié.


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2020)

Il ne démarre pas sur les DVD d'origine si tu appuie sur "c" au boot ?


----------



## Colinus (16 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Il ne démarre pas sur les DVD d'origine si tu appuie sur "c" au boot ?


Et bien non, au démarrage avec la touche "C" enfoncée il éjecte le cd. Puis, lorsque je referme le tiroir 2 fois il tente de le lire mais sans succès. Du coup, alors que je laisse toujours la touche "C" enfoncée, il démarre sa session sur macOS 9 après m'avoir montré un icon carré de la planète terre, puis celui du finder et du ?. 
Ouvert enfin il me signale que le cd n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur et propose de l'initialiser. Il s'agit pourtant bien du CD originel d'installation, je ne peux pas me tromper car "iBook installation de logiciels" , 2000 Apple computer, sont bien marqués dessus.

Le lecteur doit déconner car qque soit le cd que j'y met, il ne le reconnait pas et propose de l'initialiser. Pourtant j'entend bien le mécanisme qui tourne et tente de lire.

La version de macOS 9 n'est pas stable, de temps en temps tout se bloque, seule la sourie peut bouger mais je ne peux cliquer sur rien....

Croyez vous possible, si je place un nouvel DD SSD et un peu de ram, que la machine puisse supporter une version de macOS X, genre celle de 2005 ou de 2009 que je possède ?


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2020)

Les palourdes, en fonction du modèle, peuvent passer à Panther (10.3) ou Tiger (10.4)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2020)

Changer le DD d'un Palourde, contrairement à ce que son nom pourrait donner à penser, n'est pas une tâche qui n'est pas lourde, bien au contraire, il faut presque tout démonter pour y parvenir, y compris l'écran.

Pour le diagnostique, je dirais que le lecteur de CD est mort.

Pour le reste, en "Graphite", il y a eu deux versions : celle de septembre 2000 à 366 Mhz, dépourvue de Firewire, et celle à 466 Mhz de septembre 2001, avec un port Firewire. Si tu as la chance et le second modèle, alors un lecteur optique ou un disque dur Firewire 400 te sauvera la mise pour réinstaller le système. si c'est le premier, tu peux tenter ceci, mais ça ne fonctionnait pas sur tous les modèles.

EDIT : en relisant ce sujet, je vois que pour démarrer un Palourde de première génération (mon "300 Mhz), il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "alt" pour démarrer sur un disque USB (mais c'est d'une lenteur …).


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : en relisant ce sujet, je vois que pour démarrer un Palourde de première génération (mon "300 Mhz), il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "alt" pour démarrer sur un disque USB (mais c'est d'une lenteur …).



Je n'ai pas de Palourde pour tester, mais je démarre sur une clé Usb d'Os9 sans soucis sur mon iBook Dual USB (G3@500MHz), c'est plus rapide que de booter Panther !


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Avril 2020)

Un palourde avec 320Mo de RAM, c'est une version avec 64Mo soudée sur la carte mère + une barrette de 256Mo.
Que tu peux changer par une barrette de 512Mo pour aller à 576Mo donc.
C'est facile à changer, sous le clavier, et on trouve encore ce type de barrette sur la baie, en PC133 So-DIMM 144-pin :





						512Mo ibook g3 en vente -  | eBay
					

Trouvez 512Mo ibook g3 en vente parmi une grande sélection de  sur eBay. La livraison est rapide.



					www.ebay.fr
				




Pour le HD c'est une autre paire de manche :-( faut tout démonter... et c'est de l'ATA2, donc adaptateur pour mettre une CF par exemple, ou convertisseur ATA/SATA avec une petite barrette mSATA d'occaz...
93Go, c'est pas plutôt 9.3Go ? d'origine les derniers avaient un disque de 10Go...

Pour le lecteur (CD ou DVD) il semble en panne... nettoyage de la lentille ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le lecteur (CD ou DVD) il semble en panne... nettoyage de la lentille ?



Et pareil pour celui là, c'est un bordel à changer, il est non seulement vissé, mais en plus son armature de blindage est collée, et pas avec de la colle de mer2, c'est un de ces souk à décoller ! De plus, le nettoyage de la lentille peut parfois suffire, mais la plupart du temps, c'est l'électronique du bazar qui lâche, ma chance, c'est que je venais de récupérer un module CD de Lombard dont j'avais remplacé le lecteur CD par un superdrive "slot-in" pour mon Pismo (là aussi, j'avais du bricoler, mon Dremel a été amorti, du coup ), et coup de bol, ce lecteur CD était du même modèle que celui du Palourde (parce que sinon, les chances pour que le bouton soit au même endroit sont quasi nulles).


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2020)

Moi j’ai essayé réussi à réparer le problème des charnières que mon fils avait bloqué, mais dans la réparation et le démontage lors de la remise en route la dalle ne donnait plus signe de vie 
Il va rester en réserve pour des pièces détachées jusqu’à ce que je trouve un autre Palourde (dont un que j’ai en vu, un Blueberry).


----------



## dandu (17 Avril 2020)

Envoie moi un MP, je vais regarder, mais je dois avoir un bloc écran en rab'


----------



## woz86 (17 Avril 2020)

Voici l’état de l’écran


----------



## Colinus (23 Avril 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Les palourdes, en fonction du modèle, peuvent passer à Panther (10.3) ou Tiger (10.4)


Ok, faut que je tente. Sais tu ou je peux récupérer une version Panther ou Tiger en téléchargement ? Tous les sites que je consulte disent qu'elles ne sont plus disponibles .... Une annonce du bon coin en propose version CD, mais il va falloir que je fasse qques kms. Si un site permet de télécharger l'une des 2 versions, surtout en période de restrictions de déplacements, cela m'irait bien.
Cependant merci du tuyau sur cette compatibilité iMac - MacOS Panther/Tiger


----------



## Colinus (23 Avril 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Changer le DD d'un Palourde, contrairement à ce que son nom pourrait donner à penser, n'est pas une tâche qui n'est pas lourde, bien au contraire, il faut presque tout démonter pour y parvenir, y compris l'écran.
> 
> Pour le diagnostique, je dirais que le lecteur de CD est mort.
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai vu ça sur un tutoriel...démonter le DD du palourde quel bordel
Je suis chanceux j'ai la version firewire, je vais tenter la touche alt qd meêm, et/ou trouver un lecteur externe.
Merci pour les infos


----------



## dtb06 (27 Avril 2020)

Palourde je ne connais pas, mais il me semble que j'avais changé mon lecteur DVD de PB Firewire par un générique à tiroir de PC IDE


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2020)

dtb06 a dit:


> Palourde je ne connais pas, mais il me semble que j'avais changé mon lecteur DVD de PB Firewire par un générique à tiroir de PC IDE



Le seul problème qui se pose est la position du bouton d'éjection et du clapet d'éjection d'urgence, si tu trouves un modèle où ces deux éléments sont à la même place, sur un Pismo (petit nom du PB Firewire), il faut 5 mn pour effectuer le changement, sur le Palourde, on est plus près de 5 heures (dont deux bonnes heures rien que pour décoller le blindage sans le déteriorer) !


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2020)

Pour info toutes les palourdes fonctionnent sous Tiger. Pour les premiers modèles 300/366 il faut juste changer le DD par un autre modèle sur lequel vous aurez pré-installé Tiger depuis un autre iBook/PowerBook qui peut lancer l'installer 

Note : je possède 6 palourdes


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2020)

melaure a dit:


> … il faut juste changer le DD par un autre modèle…
> 
> Note : je possède 6 palourdes



Donc, tu dois savoir quel bordel c'est pour changer le DD !


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2020)

Ho oui ! J'en ai même fait une série pour d'autres personnes ...

Et pourtant je les passerais bien toutes de nouveau en SSD avec le kit IDE/msata. Ca fera un peu de silence et un peu moins de chauffe 

En attendant cette année (avant le confinement) et l'an dernier elle ont servi en atelier dans les classes de primaires de ma fille. Avec de bons vieux logiciels toujours aussi efficace (Living Books, applis éducatives comme Je sais Lire, Je sais Compter, etc ... merci Ordi Ecole).


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2020)

Salut.

Je viens -enfin- d'acquérir un iBook Palourde orange. Un modèle que je rêvais d'avoir depuis...20 ans     

Je me demandais comment l'upgrader, et bien je pense que je vais le laisser dans son jus vu la complexité de changement des pièces. Il faut juste que je lui trouve une nouvelle batterie quand même.

Il va principalement me servir pour Groovemaker. Une petite station musicale portable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2020)

Après,si c'est un 300 Mhz, avec le disque de 3 Go, tu ne vas pas loin, moi, je l'ai remplacé sur les deux palourdes "300" que j'ai récupéré (un de chaque couleur), j'ai mis ce que j'avais sous la main : un 10 Go sur le Blueberry (celui là ça ne doit pas faire loin de 10 ans que je l'ai), et un 20 Go sur le Tangerine que j'ai récupéré en octobre dernier (complet, lui, avec les disques d'installation et tout).

C'est vrai que c'est un peu laborieux, mais sans rien d'impossible, le Tangerine, ça a du me prendre 1h - 1h15 pour le faire. Le blueberry, ça avait été plus long, car j'avais aussi du remplacer son lecteur optique qui était H.S., et là, c'est vraiment le bordel (le blindage est collé dessus, ça m'a pris deux bonnes heures rien que pour le décoller sans l'abimer).

Tu as quoi, comme Ram sur le tien ? Le cas échéant, si ma mémoire ne me joue pas de tour, il doit me rester une barrette de 128 Mo compatible avec ce modèle (et deux de 64, mais là, c'est moins intéressant).


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2020)

Oui, 300 Mhz et 3Go.

C'est largement suffisant pour mes besoins.Remplacer un disque dur par un autre, ce n'est pas vraiment intéressant. Je cherchais s'il était possible de mettre un SSD, mais c'est compliqué apparement, surtout pour trouver la bonne pièce. 

Pour la mémoire, il m'annonce 160 Mo. Or, ces modèles là sont limité à 64 Mo je pensais. Je suis en train de ressortir mes disques de sauvegarde de Mac OS. Il est toujours en 8.6, il va falloir que je le passe à Mac OS 9. Voir OS X, mais je ne suis pas certain. J'ai la nostalgie du système 9. Par contre, impossible remettre la main sur mes boites original. Je vais fouiller dans la boite des Newton, je l'ai peut être mis dedans   :-(


----------



## Big Ben (25 Novembre 2020)

C’est très facile de mettre un ssd dans un iBook et même recommandé.


c’est moins bruyant
ça allège le budget énergétique
ça chauffe moins
la capacité sera telle que le stockage be sera jamais un soucis
ça rends OS X plus véloce (pas ouf OS X sur ces machines mais ça peut dépanner)
c’est pas trop cher

On trouve ce qu’il faut sur la baie, au choix:

Un convertisseur mSATA cers IDE 2.5’ avec un SSD mSATA (testé mais les mSATA sont plus difficile à trouver et chers)
Un convertisseur M.2 mSATA vers IDE 2.5’ avec un SSD M.2 mSATA (pas testé perso)

Je fais ça sur tous mes portables G3/G4 aucun regret!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Pour la mémoire, il m'annonce 160 Mo. Or, ces modèles là sont limité à 64 Mo je pensais.


Non, la limite, c'est 544 ou 576 Mo selon que tu as 32 ou 64 soudés sur la carte mère. Il supporte les barrettes de PC133 (ou du moins certaines d'entre elles … Encore que celles qu'il ne "supporte pas" fonctionnent, mais à seulement 50% de leur capacité). Je crois qu'il y a une question de "puces des deux côtés ou d'un seul côté de la barrette, mais je ne me souviens plus bien. Les deux miens sont à 288 Mo avec chacun une barrette de 256 Mo. Le "Blueberry" est sous Mac OS 9.2.2, et le "Tangerine" sous Mac OS 8.6, je crois que c'est ce dernier système qui lui va le mieux (sans OS X, 9.2.2 n'apporte pas grand-chose de plus, mais prend beaucoup plus de place, en Ram et sur le disque).

J'avais essayé Jaguar, puis Panther sur le blueberry, mais ça ramait trop, je les ai viré, 300 Mhz, c'est pas assez pour eux, je pense que pour OS X sur un G3, le minimum c'est 500 Mhz, pour un minimum de fluidité.


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2020)

Je compte rester sur OS 9, voir OS 8.6 vu le message de Pascal. Mais si je trouve le matériel, je passerai peut être sur un SSD. À voir.

Je vais jeter un oeil du coté de la mémoire donc.
Il faut que je vois ce qu'il en est exactement sur le miens. Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas manipulé Mac OS 8.6


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2020)

Excellent gwen !!!

Si il faut passer la RAM au max avec une barrette de 512 Mo

Ensuite tu peux changer le DD, voir mettre un SSD, et si tu veux Tiger, c'est bien de le préinstaller sur le nouveau DD avant échange.

Par contre bonne chance pour trouver des batteries. Si tu as une piste partage, j'en prendrais bien 2 ou 3 ...

Pascal je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes palourdes G3/300 sous Tiger, bizarre ... ce ne sont pas les DD d'orgine, mais des 120 Go plus récent.


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2020)

Justement, pour la batterie, j'ai trouvé deux sites trop beau pour être vrais.






						M7426 Batterie,APPLE M7426 PC Portable Batterie
					

APPLE M7426 PC Portable Batterie, Batterie ordinateur portable pour APPLE M7426, Li-ion,14.4V,4000mAh, pour APPLE M7426 PC Portable Batterie,  tout neuf avec 3 an de garantie



					www.pc-portable-batterie.com
				









						APPLE M7426 batterie portable - M7426 compatible pour
					

M7426 batterie,Les Batterie Ordinateur Portable  APPLE M7426 au meilleur prix ! Remise Batterie  APPLE M7426 d'une capacité /, prix bas et livraison rapide, garantie 1 an, 30 jours satisfait ou remboursé pour batterie.Batterie pour APPLE M7426 compatible



					www.pour-batterie.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2020)

On va bien voir, j'en ai commandé une sur le site du premier lien ; elle ne fait que 4 A/h contre 4,4 pour celle d'origine, mais bon, l'objectif principal est de sauvegarder la PRam (mode de payement PayPal obligatoire, l'option "carte de crédit" ne fonctionne pas). 

Sur l'autre Palourde, j'avais reconditionnement moi-même la batterie en remplaçant les cellules par celles que j'avais récupéré dans une batterie de Titanium H.S. (3 cellules sur les 12 de la batterie de Ti étaient mortes, mais les 9 autres étaient toujours en état, or, 8 suffisent pour une batterie de Palourde). Comme souder ces éléments était hors de question, j'ai utilisé des lames élastiques pour établir les contacts, avec la méthode de "l'ensemble qui tient le tout", une fois bloqués dans le boîtier de la batterie. Ça fait maintenant une dizaine d'années que ça fonctionne comme ça, et il suffit de recharger tous les deux-trois mois pour que la PRam soit sauvegardée. Après, en fonctionnement, maintenant, ça ne donne plus qu'un peu plus d'une heure d'autonomie, mais ça n'était pas le but recherché.


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2020)

J'ai pensé refaire une batterie également avec des lame faisant ressors. C'est beaucoup moins risqué que de la soudure. J'ai également commandé une batterie, on verra. Au pire, c'est Paypal. On peut faire une réclamation.


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On va bien voir, j'en ai commandé une sur le site du premier lien ; elle ne fait que 4 A/h contre 4,4 pour celle d'origine, mais bon, l'objectif principal est de sauvegarder la PRam (mode de payement PayPal obligatoire, l'option "carte de crédit" ne fonctionne pas)


As tu reçu ta batterie car de mon côté je n’ai rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2021)

Toujours pas reçue non plus.


----------



## Gwen (11 Janvier 2021)

Bon, j’ai demandé des explications au vendeur via PayPal. J’attends une réponse. Si je n’ai rien c’est juste étrange comme arnaque.


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2021)

Aucune communication avec le vendeur, j’ai juste eu le remboursement ce matin. Du coup, pas de batterie :-(


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2021)

Ah ? Alors, je risque de ne pas en avoir non plus, alors !


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2021)

Oui, je suis déçu, mais cela semblait étrange une batterie introuvable disponible à un prix ridiculement bas sur un site basé en Angleterre, mais devenu par des Chinois ne parlant que leur langue    

Tant pis. Je vais continuer de chercher et en attendant, peuvent être achetées des batteries à part pour refaire celle du iBook.


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2021)

Bon, on va dire que je suis joueur. Je viens de tenter de commander une nouvelle batterie sur un site totalement inconnu.






						replacement APPLE M7621 Battery | free shipping APPLE M7621 Battery
					

we supply replacement APPLE M7621 Battery to worldwide, this replacement APPLE M7621 Battery is brand new with full one year warrenty



					www.cheaplaptopbattery.com.au
				




On verra si je reçois quoi que ce soit. Encore une fois, c'est paiement Paypal. En fait, ça ressemble beaucoup aux autres sites. Je m'attends à ne rien recevoir. 

Sinon, je guette les Palourdes en mauvais état sur LeBonCoin pour récupérer la batterie et la remettre au goût du jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Sinon, je guette les Palourdes en mauvais état sur LeBonCoin pour récupérer la batterie et la remettre au goût du jour.


Là, tu n'as que peu de chance d'en trouver un comme ça avec une batterie utilisable, et comme ce sont des batteries au lithium, tu ne pourra pas faire changer ses éléments, car faire des soudures là dessus sans équipement spécialisé est suicidaire. En tous cas, les magasins des 1001 piles qui reconditionnement les batteries au nickel refusent de le faire avec celles au lithium, trop dangereux !


----------



## woz86 (2 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Sinon, je guette les Palourdes en mauvais état sur LeBonCoin pour récupérer la batterie et la remettre au goût du jour.


Justement sur Le Bon Coin, j’ai trouvé un joli spécimen de palourde que je vais ajouter à mon élevage


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2021)

Comme je l'ai expliqué ailleurs sur ce fil de discussion, je comptes juste remplacer les batteries et les relier avec des plaques ou des fils conducteurs, sans soudure. Tu l'as fait et ça tient depuis 10 ans apparement   

Et si ça ne marche pas, tant pis.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2021)

Barette de 512 Mo rajouté dans l'iBook Tangerine à la place d'une 128Mo. Ça ne fait pas une grande différence, mais au moins il est à fond. Il ne reste plus qu'a envisager de lui mettre un SSD un jour. Ou pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Comme je l'ai expliqué ailleurs sur ce fil de discussion, je comptes juste remplacer les batteries et les relier avec des plaques ou des fils conducteurs, sans soudure. Tu l'as fait et ça tient depuis 10 ans apparement
> 
> Et si ça ne marche pas, tant pis.


Ça "tenait", ça a fini par rendre l'âme aussi (remarque, 10 ans pour une batterie d'iBook bricolée comme ça, c'est pas mal) !


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2021)

De tout de façon, il n'existe plus de batterie tenant la charge pour ce genre de machines. Donc, a part le bricolage, il n'y a pas vraiment d'autre solution.


----------



## woz86 (14 Mai 2021)

Dans la famille palourde, j’ai ce spécimen qui vient d’arriver ;-)


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2021)

Belle acquisition.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais aimé cette version de la Palourde. Pourtant, le vert est une de mes couleur préférée, mais là, c'est trop fluo.


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Belle acquisition.


J’ai réussi à l’avoir pour un prix correct et il est en très bon état.
Il possède 320Mo de RAM et il tourne pour l’instant en 10.3.9, je vais peut-être le mettre en 10.4


----------



## Invité (15 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai réussi à l’avoir pour un prix correct….


Ca c'est un discourt de collectionneur… 
Va z'y, dit nous tout !


----------



## woz86 (15 Mai 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Ca c'est un discourt de collectionneur…
> Va z'y, dit nous tout !


125 euros


----------



## woz86 (16 Mai 2021)

J’aimerais trouver des barrettes de 512Mo, sur MacTracker les caractéristiques ce sont des PC66 :




Est-ce qu’il est possible de mettre des PC133 ?
Car quand je fais des recherches sur le net, je trouve plus des PC133 que des PC66.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2021)

Je viens de mettre une barrette PC 133 de 512 Mo dans ma Palourde Tangerine et ça marche à merveille.

Ça m'a couté 1  € + 4  € de port sur eBay.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mai 2021)

Oui les PC133 peuvent remplacer les PC66 sur les palourdes ou les PC100 sur les PowerBook/iBook G3, ça marche.


----------



## woz86 (16 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ça m'a couté 1 € + 4 € de port sur eBay.


Celle que je vois sur eBay tourne plus autour des 30€


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mai 2021)

Faut aussi faire attention à la hauteur des modules.
Sur certains modèles, et même en fonction de l'emplacement, il faut des Low Profiles (1.25").
C'est le cas sur les PowerBook G3/G4, je ne sais plus sur le palourde (j'ai la flemme de l'ouvrir ;-)...
Sinon la sécurité c'est OWC, bons produits pas trop cher (≈ 10€) et si tu en veux plusieurs ça amorti les frais de ports (≈5€).


----------



## woz86 (16 Mai 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur certains modèles, et même en fonction de l'emplacement, il faut des Low Profiles (1.25").


J’ai une barrette de Palourde dans mes affaires, je peux contrôler la hauteur.


gpbonneau a dit:


> Sinon la sécurité c'est OWC, bons produits pas trop cher (≈ 10€) et si tu en veux plusieurs ça amorti les frais de ports (≈5€).


J’ai plusieurs Palourde à nourrir ;-)


----------



## dandu (16 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’aimerais trouver des barrettes de 512Mo, sur MacTracker les caractéristiques ce sont des PC66 :
> 
> Est-ce qu’il est possible de mettre des PC133 ?
> Car quand je fais des recherches sur le net, je trouve plus des PC133 que des PC66.


Globalement, sauf cas très particuliers (qui arrivent parfois avec Apple, d'ailleurs) on peut mettre des mémoire plus rapides que demandé tant que c'est la bonne norme.

Donc de la PC133 au lieu de PC66 : OK. 
Le contraire ne fonctionne évidemment pas (sauf si on a vraiment de la chance).

Ca marche pour la majorité des mémoires : donc PC3200 au lieu de 2100 ou 2700, DDR3 1600 au lieu de 1333, etc.

Les cas difficiles, c'est quelques modèles de Mac qui veulent explicitement la bonne fréquence. Par exemple les MacBook (Pro) 20210 veulent de la DDR3-1066, au ou moins que les paramètres "1066" soient dans la zone qui contient les paramètres. Mais les barrettes récentes (DDR3-1600, 1866, etc.) zappent souvent le profil pour la 1066 et ça démarre pas.

Et parfois on a même des bonnes surprises : si on met de la mémoire rapide... ça peut aller plus vite. C'est pas systématique, par contre.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Celle que je vois sur eBay tourne plus autour des 30€


J'ai donc eu beaucoup de chance avec la mienne. En fait, personne n'a placé d'enchère et je l'ai eu au prix d'introduction comme tu peux le constater sur mon lien. Mais c'est comme ta palourde, il faut savoir attendre et profiter de la bonne opportunité. Je n'étais pas certains que ça marcherais même si j'avais vu sur MacTracker que c'était techniquement possible. À 1€, je ne prenais pas vraiment d euros risque, à 30 €, j'y réfléchirais à deux fois en effet.


----------



## Gwen (8 Septembre 2021)

Je viens de récupérer une nouvelle Palourde. Ce sera ma machine pour pièces, car l'écran est mort.

Mais, j'ai eu une idée folle. Si les nouveaux Mac mini ont une carte mère si petite, pourquoi ne pas essayer d'en placer une dans une carcasse de palourde ? Pour le moment, c'est juste une idée. Et surtout, avec un écran cassé, ça ne sert à rien. Mais, on ne sait jamais.

En attendant, il faut que je trouve un lot de batterie à l'unité pour refaire celle de la Palourde. Affaire à suivre donc.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pour le moment, c'est juste une idée. Et surtout, avec un écran cassé, ça ne sert à rien. Mais, on ne sait jamais.


En fait il faut que tu trouves une palourde avec un écran OK et la carte mère HS pour que l'essai en vaille la peine


----------



## lepotan (9 Septembre 2021)

melaure a dit:


> Ho oui ! J'en ai même fait une série pour d'autres personnes ...
> 
> Et pourtant je les passerais bien toutes de nouveau en SSD avec le kit IDE/msata. Ca fera un peu de silence et un peu moins de chauffe
> 
> En attendant cette année (avant le confinement) et l'an dernier elle ont servi en atelier dans les classes de primaires de ma fille. Avec de bons vieux logiciels toujours aussi efficace (Living Books, applis éducatives comme Je sais Lire, Je sais Compter, etc ... merci Ordi Ecole).





melaure a dit:


> Ho oui ! J'en ai même fait une série pour d'autres personnes ...
> 
> Et pourtant je les passerais bien toutes de nouveau en SSD avec le kit IDE/msata. Ca fera un peu de silence et un peu moins de chauffe
> 
> En attendant cette année (avant le confinement) et l'an dernier elle ont servi en atelier dans les classes de primaires de ma fille. Avec de bons vieux logiciels toujours aussi efficace (Living Books, applis éducatives comme Je sais Lire, Je sais Compter, etc ... merci Ordi Ecole).


hello jai un palourde lime et je souhaite le faire revivre peux tu m aider


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Donc de la PC133 au lieu de PC66 : OK.



Pas toujours, ou du moins "pas complètement" : sur ma Palourde 300 "blueberry", j'ai essayé naguère d'y installer une barrette de 512 Mo de PC 133 en lieu et place de la 64 Mo de PC66 qu'elle contenait, ça fonctionnait … Mais n'était reconnu que comme une barrette de PC100 de 256 Mo. Cette même barrette est maintenant dans mon Pismo où elle est bien reconnue comme une PC133 de 512 Mo (et j'ai mis une 256 Mo de PC100 dans le Palourde, où elle fonctionne correctement)..


----------



## Gwen (9 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> En fait il faut que tu trouves une palourde avec un écran OK et la carte mère HS pour que l'essai en vaille la peine


Ce modèle va surtout me servir pour remplacer des parties fendues de la palourde que j’ai actuellement et qui fonctionne. C’est aussi pour sa batterie que je souhaite démonter pour la rendre de nouveau fonctionnelle que je l’ai acquise.
Ensuite, sacrifier un Mac M1 fonctionnel pour le loger au chausse pied dans un vieux Mac palourde c’est une idée qui ne se réalisera pas de sitôt à mon avis. Mais c’est peut être quelque chose qui peut se concrétiser un jour.


----------



## dandu (9 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer une nouvelle Palourde. Ce sera ma machine pour pièces, car l'écran est mort.
> 
> Mais, j'ai eu une idée folle. Si les nouveaux Mac mini ont une carte mère si petite, pourquoi ne pas essayer d'en placer une dans une carcasse de palourde ? Pour le moment, c'est juste une idée. Et surtout, avec un écran cassé, ça ne sert à rien. Mais, on ne sait jamais.
> 
> En attendant, il faut que je trouve un lot de batterie à l'unité pour refaire celle de la Palourde. Affaire à suivre donc.



Y a plusieurs soucis. D'abord, l'alim du Mac mini est interne est assez grosse. Mais surtout, les vieux écrans c'est casse-pieds à intégrer. Faut un adaptateur HDMI vers LVDS adapté à la dalle, et je suis même pas certain que ça existe pour la dalle des palourdes.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas toujours, ou du moins "pas complètement" : sur ma Palourde 300 "blueberry", j'ai essayé naguère d'y installer une barrette de 512 Mo de PC 133 en lieu et place de la 64 Mo de PC66 qu'elle contenait, ça fonctionnait … Mais n'était reconnu que comme une barrette de PC100 de 256 Mo. Cette même barrette est maintenant dans mon Pismo où elle est bien reconnue comme une PC133 de 512 Mo (et j'ai mis une 256 Mo de PC100 dans le Palourde, où elle fonctionne correctement)..



C'est pas lié à la fréquence, là, y a un soucis de densité sur les vieux appareils et donc si t'as une barrette "double face" (la notion est pas nécessairement physique) avec trop de puces, t'as que la moitié qui passe. C'est un souci très courant sur les iMac G3/Power Mac G3 aussi. Forcément, ça va plus touches les barrettes en PC133 parce qu'elles sont plus récentes. Sur un iMac G3, par exemple, c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver une barrette de 256 Mo qui passe en 256 Mo.


----------



## Invité (9 Septembre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Sur un iMac G3, par exemple, c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver une barrette de 256 Mo qui passe en 256 Mo.


Bizarre, je n'en que 2 (un 350 Blueberry et un 400 Indigo) ou c'est peut être l'inverse, mais dans chacun j'ai deux barrettes de 512Mo.
Pis j'ai revendu un Snow il y a longtemps avec 1Go aussi…

Je testais toutes les barrettes (PC récupérées du boulot, obsolètes) sur un G3B/B


----------



## woz86 (10 Septembre 2021)

J’ai commandé deux barrettes de 512Mo aux États-Unis pour mon Key Lime et Graphite, je vais voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## dandu (10 Septembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Bizarre, je n'en que 2 (un 350 Blueberry et un 400 Indigo) ou c'est peut être l'inverse, mais dans chacun j'ai deux barrettes de 512Mo.
> Pis j'ai revendu un Snow il y a longtemps avec 1Go aussi…
> 
> Je testais toutes les barrettes (PC récupérées du boulot, obsolètes) sur un G3B/B


J'ai pas été précis. Sur les premiers, ceux avec du SO-DIMM et un lecteur tiroir. Sur les versions slot-in, avec des barrettes classiques, c'est beaucoup moins gênant.


woz86 a dit:


> J’ai commandé deux barrettes de 512Mo aux États-Unis pour mon Key Lime et Graphite, je vais voir ce que ça donne.


Les iBook, globalement, j'ai jamais eu de soucis pour les barrettes de 512 Mo.


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> J'ai pas été précis. Sur les premiers, ceux avec du SO-DIMM et un lecteur tiroir. Sur les versions slot-in, avec des barrettes classiques, c'est beaucoup moins gênant.
> 
> Les iBook, globalement, j'ai jamais eu de soucis pour les barrettes de 512 Mo.


Ah OK, ceci explique cela


----------



## woz86 (15 Septembre 2021)

J’ai commencé à installer les barrettes que j’ai reçu aujourd’hui sur l’un de mes iBook G3 ;-)


----------



## zizou (29 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Alors j'ai acheté il y a quelque temps sur ebay un ibook palourde indigo 466. Configuration de base : DD de 10 Go avec OS9, 128 Go de mémoire, batterie d'origine HS, pas d'airport.
Très bon état général, manque juste la queue de la pomme sur le capot supérieur.

J'ai décidé donc de me lancer et de le booster : 

installation de Tiger 10.4.11
changement de la batterie : je n'ai pas trouvé pour le moment
RAM : de la PC133, 512 Mo , parfaitement reconnue






						Komputerbay 512 SDRAM SODIMM (144 broches) PC133 LD 133Mhz pour Apple Mac Mémoire iMac Flat Panel 800 (M9105LL / A) 512 : Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Komputerbay 512 SDRAM SODIMM (144 broches) PC133 LD 133Mhz pour Apple Mac Mémoire iMac Flat Panel 800 (M9105LL / A) 512 : Amazon.fr: Informatique



					www.amazon.fr
				




carte Airport originale sur ebay
le disque dur : j'ai consulté les topos pour mettre un SSD et j'ai donc acheté
Un SSD de 64 Go


			https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07GMF7GXT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		

L'adaptateur IDE correspondant : 





						SSD mSATA mini PCI-E SATA vers 2.5 IDE 44 broches pour ordinateur portable : Amazon.fr: Informatique
					

Achetez SSD mSATA mini PCI-E SATA vers 2.5 IDE 44 broches pour ordinateur portable : SSD : Amazon.fr ✓ Livraison gratuite dès 25€



					www.amazon.fr
				




Et je me suis lancé dans le changement...après avoir mis préparé au préalable ce nouveau disque dur dans un boitier IDE et cloné le système de la palourde avec Carbon Copy Cloner.

Après de multiples recherches, je suis tombé sur cette vidéo qui propose une technique peu catholique qui évite l'étape délicate de débrancher et enlever l'écran : 









						Apple iBook G3 Clamshell HD swap quick and dirty 8:17 min
					

There is a much more easy way to put a new harddisk in your iBook Clamshell - only 19 screws.The trick is to remove the screws in the region where the HD is ...




					www.youtube.com
				




Quick and dirty!

L'étape "Dirty" consiste à enlever les vis et ouvrir la protection métallique qui recouvre le disque dur comme une bonne vieille boîte de sardines...Il faut y aller doucement. L'accès au disque dur pour le retirer, débrancher le connecteur IDE et mettre le nouveau est un peu délicat, on n'a pas beaucoup de place pour travailler, mais on y arrive!
Et concernant le nouveau disque dur SATA, j'ai choisi de l'installer sans le capot en plastique (juste la carte donc), ce qui m'a permis plus de place et d'éviter les problèmes de chauffe, si jamais il y en avait (selon la remarque d'un des consommateurs en commentaire).
On referme délicatement, on remet les vis et on remonte!

Suspense...démarrage...
Et ça fonctionne! Ce qui frappe, c'est d'abord le silence. Et ensuite, la fluidité!
Et de 10 Go, je passe à 60...Je vais pouvoir y mettre quelques photos et de la musique!

Voilà. je voulais partager cette expérience


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2021)

zizou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Voilà. je voulais partager cette expérience


Ah ouais, je voyais ça beaucoup plus galère, genre sur un iBook blanc par ex…
Bien joué !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2021)

Cela dit, la procédure "officielle" ne prend guère plus de temps, une vingtaine de minutes, et évite de devoir abimer le blindage (je parle d'expérience, j'ai changé les disques de mes deux Clamshell).

À noter que je ne suis pas certain qu'enlever le boîtier du SSD soit de nature à favoriser la dissipation, le blindage métallique favorisant de par sa conductivité thermique, la répartition des calories. Sans le boîtier, le SSD n'est plus en contact avec lui.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2021)

Bravo pour ton upgrade, encore une palourde qui va continuer à vivre !

J'aimerais bien en trouver encore une ou deux pour ma collection histoire d'avoir du spare, et si je peux refaire des ateliers micro en primaire (merci le covid) ça me ferait deux postes de plus ...


----------



## wip (11 Décembre 2021)

J’ai une palourde graphite à la cave. Double boot, OS9 et OSX. Il y a 2 ans, il démarrait encore. Si tu passes dans le 78, je te le laisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2021)

wip a dit:


> J’ai une palourde graphite à la cave. Double boot, OS9 et OSX. Il y a 2 ans, il démarrait encore. Si tu passes dans le 78, je te le laisse


Ça va faire un peu loin pour notre ami lyonnais, mais du 77 au 78, il n'y a qu'un pas, si tu veux, je veux bien t'en débarrasser. De toute façon, il risque bien de finir chez Gilles (melaure), car le jour où je n'ai plus la place pour garder ma collection, c'est chez lui qu'elle va aller, je le lui ai promis.


----------



## woz86 (13 Décembre 2021)

Moi il faudrait que je me trouve l’indigo pour compléter ma série.


----------



## melaure (15 Décembre 2021)

Merci Wip, mais effectivement c'est loin. Ceci dit ça s'envoie par la poste aussi, j'en ai reçu deux ou trois comme ça.

Juste pour le plaisir je vous montre un atelier à l'école (sans enfants, pas le droit).


----------



## wip (1 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 

Je veux bien te le laisser Pascal, envoyer ça par la poste, j’ai pas trop envie. Tu peux me contacter par MP pour un rendez-vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2022)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année à tous
> 
> Je veux bien te le laisser Pascal, envoyer ça par la poste, j’ai pas trop envie. Tu peux me contacter par MP pour un rendez-vous


Bonne année à toi. MP envoyé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2022)

Bon, le Palourde est maintenant doté de 576 Mo de Ram et d'un disque dur de 80 Go, il fonctionne sous Tiger et 9.2.2.Seule ombre au tableau, je n'ai pas réussi à ôter les taches sur le repose main de gauche, elles sont entre la coque et le blindage qu'il y a dessous (qui s'est oxydé semble-t-il), et je ne veux pas le démonter, car il est scellé par des plots de plastique fondu. Cela dit, ça n'enlève pas grand-chose à la machine.

Pour ce qui est de la batterie, c'est curieux, elle charge, mais très doucement, branché en permanence depuis son arrivé, là, Coconut Battery m'annonce 81% après 15 jours de charge. D'autant plus bizarre qu'elle ne chauffe pas, donc sa résistance interne n'a pas du augmenter !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la batterie, c'est curieux, elle charge, mais très doucement, branché en permanence depuis son arrivé, là, Coconut Battery m'annonce 81% après 15 jours de charge. D'autant plus bizarre qu'elle ne chauffe pas, donc sa résistance interne n'a pas du augmenter !


Bon, ben la batterie, c'est mort, hier soir, histoire de gagner quelques cm de câble, j'ai débranché le Mac environ deux secondes, le temps d'intervertir deux prises sur ma barrette, en deux secondes, la batterie est passé de 81% à … 0% !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2022)

Bon, rien de grave, aucun de mes palourdes n'a de batterie en état, ça ne m'empêche pas de les utiliser !

J'avais commandé une batterie sur un site chinois, jamais livré, et aucune réponse de leur part à mes questions, donc j'en déduis que trouver une batterie en état pour ces machines est fichu.

EDIT : ah tiens, non, on en trouve … À cinq ou six fois la valeur de la machine, visiblement, certains ne se mouchent pas du coude !


----------



## wip (22 Janvier 2022)

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles Pascal . Dommage pour la batterie, mais d’un autre côté, c’est pas très étonnant.

Longue vie aux Palourdes !! (et à nous aussi…)


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2022)

C’est sûr qu’à ce prix là. plus de 250 € la batterie il faut vraiment aimer sa palourde. 

En plus si elle est stockée depuis des dizaines d’années, il n’y a aucune garantie qu’elle soit encore fonctionnelle. 

A ce propos Pascal, tu avais donné dans un message un lien vers 8 batteries identiques à celles constituant la batterie d’origine d’Apple mais de marque Sony il me semble. Je ne retrouve plus ce lien. As ru cela en memoire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2022)

Je n'ai pas souvenir de ça, la batterie que j'avais reconstitué pour mon premier Palourde, c'était à partir d'éléments récupérés sur une batterie de Titanium dont trois éléments étaient HS (la batterie de Ti est constitué d'une série de quatre groupes de trois éléments montés en parallèle, et un seul groupe était H.S, il me restait donc 9 éléments en état).

Cela dit, tous les éléments de batterie lithium-ions ont la même tension nominale de 3,6V, donc seule les dimensions peuvent varier, il suffit de vérifier ce point. En général, à capacité égale, les éléments ont les mêmes dimensions !


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2022)

Vous parlez de prix, je viens de jeter un oeil sur leboncoin avec pas mal de palourde à plus de 200 euros ... du délire !

C'est encore pire sur eBay. 

Je n'ai jamais mis plus de 100 euros et on m'en a donné deux sur les 6. Enfin bon après cette mauvaise blague du covid je souhaite refaire un ou deux atelier en classe, si vous en voyez à un tarif honnête, faites moi signe. Un iBook G3 blanc 12" serait aussi sympa du moment que ça boot sous OS 9.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2022)

Oui, les prix pour cette machine sont complètement délirants par moment. Mais c'est surtout parce que ceux qui sont visibles sont ceux qui ne se vendent pas. Les autres partent très vite si le tarif est correct.


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2022)

C'est pour ça aussi que j'en parle ici, si vous en voyez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2022)

Je dois être un petit veinard, alors, parce que les six iBook en ma possession : trois "palourdes", un G3/500 "dual USB", un G4 12' d'avant dernière génération (1,2 Ghz) et un G4 14' de dernière génération (1,42 Ghz) m'ont tous été donnés, ainsi d'ailleurs que toutes les machines de ma petite collection, sauf une : leDuo 230, acheté 10€ sur une brocante devant chez moi. En fait, de tous les Mac à la maison, je n'en ai acheté que 3,5 : mon MBP 15 "mi 2015" mon MBA 13 "early 2015" et un Mac Mini (le dernier modèle avec un C2D, un 2010 je crois) acheté dans un magasin du genre Cash Converter. Le 0,5 qui reste, c'est le MBA de ma chérie, on m'a donné un "2013" à la carte mère H.S., et j'ai trouvé sur eBay une carte mère "reconditionnée" de 2014, payée, de mémoire, dans les 250 € (le prix d'origine était en £).


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (24 Janvier 2022)

Je suis plutôt d'accord que les prix sont délirants par moment. 200€+ me semble excessif à moins peut-être qu'il y ait un SSD. L'installer est un exercice penible et vaut sans doute une prime. Il existe en ce moment plusieurs Palourdes basiques, fonctionnelles à vendre entre 50-80€ ce qui semblerait un tarif correct. En revanche je vois qu'il y en a une actuellement en vente sur LBC entièrement reconditionnée avec un SSD pour moins de 100€, une bonne affaire à mon avis. 
Malheureusement le temps est révolu où l'on pouvait trouver une palourde 'lime' à moins de 80€.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (24 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je dois être un petit veinard, alors, parce que les six iBook en ma possession : trois "palourdes", un G3/500 "dual USB", un G4 12' d'avant dernière génération (1,2 Ghz) et un G4 14' de dernière génération (1,42 Ghz) m'ont tous été donnés, ainsi d'ailleurs que toutes les machines de ma petite collection, sauf une : leDuo 230, acheté 10€ sur une brocante devant chez moi. En fait, de tous les Mac à la maison, je n'en ai acheté que 3,5 : mon MBP 15 "mi 2015" mon MBA 13 "early 2015" et un Mac Mini (le dernier modèle avec un C2D, un 2010 je crois) acheté dans un magasin du genre Cash Converter. Le 0,5 qui reste, c'est le MBA de ma chérie, on m'a donné un "2013" à la carte mère H.S., et j'ai trouvé sur eBay une carte mère "reconditionnée" de 2014, payée, de mémoire, dans les 250 € (le prix d'origine était en £).


Je dois être beaucoup moins chanceux que toi. En 8 ans de collection, je n'ai reçu qu'un Palourde et un G4 Mac Mini.......


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Je suis plutôt d'accord que les prix sont délirants par moment. 200€+ me semble excessif à moins peut-être qu'il y ait un SSD. L'installer est un exercice penible et vaut sans doute une prime. Il existe en ce moment plusieurs Palourdes basiques, fonctionnelles à vendre entre 50-80€ ce qui semblerait un tarif correct. En revanche je vois qu'il y en a une actuellement en vente sur LBC entièrement reconditionnée avec un SSD pour moins de 100€,


Je ne l'ai pas trouvé. C'est étrange qu'une personne ayant monté un SSD dans ce genre de machine s'en sépare.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (24 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas trouvé. C'est étrange qu'une personne ayant monté un SSD dans ce genre de machine s'en sépare.


Te fais une recherche avec, 'iBook_ Clamshell_' . D'ailleurs ce n'est pas mon annonce!
 J'en ai 2 avec SSD mais pour l'instant je les garde.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2022)

Ok. Annonce trouvée. Il est en court d’achat par une autre personne. Il faut dire que 70 € pour un iBook palourde avec SSD c’est une proposition très correcte.  

j’ai déjà tenté de négocier des palourdes et souvent les personnes s’accrochent à un prix de 150 à 200  € pensant qu’elles ont un trésor entre les mains. La plupart du temps, les annonces restent au moins six mois, voir plus avec ce prix. Mais je n’en avait jamais vu déjà équipé de SSD..


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

Le Palourde le plus cher que j’ai payé c’est le Key Lime (le plus rare), je l’ai payé 125€, les autres je les ai payé 50€ et en très bon état.


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Mais je n’en avait jamais vu déjà équipé de SSD..


Oui car pour mettre un SSD dedans c’est du boulot, il faut avoir un peu de connaissance, je ne me suis encore lancé a le faire pour l’instant, j’en ai mis que un sur mon G4 Cube.


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

En parlant de Palourde, j’ai trouvé la dernière couleur qu’il me manquait (l’indigo), mais au démarrage il y a le dossier avec le point d’interrogation, donc le disque dur est hs ou un fichier corrompu.
J’ai lancé un cd Apple Hardware Test :




Mais je n’ai aucune réaction du clavier ni du trackpad et j’ai brancher une souris USB pas de réaction :-(

C’est le disque dur qui crée un bug ou un possible problème matériel ?


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2022)

Excellent, on est plusieurs à avoir toutes les couleurs !


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2022)

Moi, je n'ai que des Tangerine.


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2022)

Ma couleur préféré. J'espère que tu as l'iMac assorti ? Il est trop beau, même si j'aimerais un Fraise avec


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est le disque dur qui crée un bug ou un possible problème matériel ?


Problème matériel, l'USB n'a pas besoin de système pour fonctionner !


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Ma couleur préféré. J'espère que tu as l'iMac assorti ? Il est trop beau, même si j'aimerais un Fraise avec


J'ai eu, mais je m'en suis malheureusement séparé par manque de place. J'ai toujours mon iMac Bondy Blue par contre avec sa carte SCSI


----------



## woz86 (25 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Problème matériel, l'USB n'a pas besoin de système pour fonctionner !


La carte mère ?


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (25 Janvier 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Le Palourde le plus cher que j’ai payé c’est le Key Lime (le plus rare), je l’ai payé 125€, les autres je les ai payé 50€ et en très bon état.


125€ pour un Key Lime?  C'est un cadeau rare! Je me demande comment un Key Lime avec SSD serait reçu sur le marché.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2022)

Woz86 a dit:
			
		

> La carte mère ?



Oui, visiblement, clavier et trackpad sont gérés par le contrôleur USB aussi, donc, à priori, je dirais que celui-ci a rendu son tablier !


----------



## woz86 (26 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, visiblement, clavier et trackpad sont gérés par le contrôleur USB aussi, donc, à priori, je dirais que celui-ci a rendu son tablier !


J’ai trouvé un autre Indigo fonctionnel sur eBay, je pas m’amuser à le réparer pour l’instant


----------



## woz86 (1 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, visiblement, clavier et trackpad sont gérés par le contrôleur USB aussi, donc, à priori, je dirais que celui-ci a rendu son tablier !


Hier soir j’ai de nouveau regardé à l’iBook G3 Indigo et j’ai déjà trouvé une anomalie avec la prise du clavier qui a été branché à l’envers (pas dans le bon sens).
Après avoir remis celle-ci correctement le trackpad et le clavier fonctionne 
J’ai pu faire un test avec le cd de diagnostic et il ne trouve aucune anomalie matérielle.
Mais en démarrant j’ai toujours le dossier avec le point d’interrogation, donc c’est en théorie un problème logiciel.
J’ai aussi reçu hier le second iBook G3 Indigo qui fonctionne sans problème et qui a reçu un petit nettoyage et le remplacement de sa barrette mémoire d’origine de 128Mo par une de 256Mo que j’avais en stock et il tourne sous Mac OS 9.2


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Hier soir j’ai de nouveau regardé à l’iBook G3 Indigo et j’ai déjà trouvé une anomalie avec la prise du clavier qui a été branché à l’envers (pas dans le bon sens).
> Après avoir remis celle-ci correctement le trackpad et le clavier fonctionne


Alors là, je me demande bien comment on peut arriver à faire ça sans détruire la nappe ?


----------



## woz86 (1 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors là, je me demande bien comment on peut arriver à faire ça sans détruire la nappe ?


Il fonctionne toujours je l’ai testé.


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2022)

J’ai réussi à le refaire vivre en initialisant la PRAM et ensuite avec un CD d’iBook pour remettre le système nickel.
Donc me voici avec deux iBook G3 Indigo fonctionnel, mais sur l’un des deux il me manque  sur le capot, il faudrait que j’en trouve un.


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2022)

Pour la pomme, bon courage, c'est souvent la partie qui manque sur ce genre de machine. Ensuite, l'espace peut se combler assez facilement avec de la résine colorée qui ferait illusion.


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Pour la pomme, bon courage, c'est souvent la partie qui manque sur ce genre de machine.


Oui ça ne va pas être facile à trouver.
Alors que sur le deuxième Indigo, j’ai la pomme en entière.



gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, l'espace peut se combler assez facilement avec de la résine colorée qui ferait illusion.


Sinon je vais l’imprimer en 3D j’ai trouvé le fichier sur internet.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2022)

Tu peux faire ça ? Impression 3D ? Tu peux en faire plusieurs ?


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Tu peux faire ça ? Impression 3D ? Tu peux en faire plusieurs ?


Oui je vais faire un essai ce soir avec du blanc pour voir le rendu.
Et j’ai peut-être aussi trouvé du filament bleu qui se rapproche de la pomme de l’indigo.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2022)

C'est la feuille de la pomme myrtille que j'ai perdu en fait.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (2 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je vais faire un essai ce soir avec du blanc pour voir le rendu.
> Et j’ai peut-être aussi trouvé du filament bleu qui se rapproche de la pomme de l’indigo.


Si tu réussis un beau logo d'Apple avec impression 3D, je suis sûr que tu pourrais en vendre un bon nombre. J’ai cherché longtemps un logo indigo, myrtille et  key lime toujours sans succès. Aussi l'impression 3D de la feuille d’Apple serait bien d'avoir. Une autre pièce Palourde qui est très rarement disponible est la couverture du lecteur CD, j’en ai besoin aussi en key lime mais hélas, je me rends compte que _rocking horse sh*t_ est probablement plus facile à trouver ......


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2022)

Voici l’essai avec le blanc :






C’est pas mal ;-)


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2022)

Ça rend super bien. Maintenant, il faut trouver la bonne couleur. Et en effet, tu peux largement vendre ça sur eBay.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (3 Février 2022)

Pour un premier essai je trouve cela réussi. Quelles sont les couleurs que tu penses pouvoir perfectionner et celles les plus difficiles à assortir?


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Pour un premier essai je trouve cela réussi. Quelles sont les couleurs que tu penses pouvoir perfectionner et celles les plus difficiles à assortir?


Il faut que je regarde au niveau des bobines de filament pour les couleurs.
Après le modèle que je viens de faire va sur les iBook G3 (Palourde), je ne sais pas si sur les autres machines c’est le même.
Déjà je pense avoir trouvé la couleur indigo, après le orange ne devrait pas être compliqué à trouver.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2022)

En blanc ca peut dépanner sur n'importe quel modèle


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2022)

Je viens de commander du filament bleu foncé pour faire l’indigo.
Ça devrait être pas trop mal.


----------



## woz86 (4 Février 2022)

Et voici à gauche la reproduction :


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Février 2022)

Excellent travail!


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2022)

Pas mal ! Tu peux lisser la surface ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Pas mal ! Tu peux lisser la surface ?


Il faudrait que je fasse un essai pour améliorer la finition.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2022)

Une palourde éventrée pour y insérer un iPad °O°






						Once a year I find the patience and drive to do something like this. L... | TikTok
					

285.9K Likes, 4.3K Comments. TikTok video from Billy Skipper Hughes (@skipperfilms): "Once a year I find the patience and drive to do something like this. Love this #ibookg3 to #ipad conversion! #fyp #foryoupage #3dprinting".  Rasputin - Majestic & Boney M..




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## woz86 (6 Février 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Une palourde éventrée pour y insérer un iPad °O°
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui j’ai vu cela sur Twitter.


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2022)

Ca ne me fait pas rêver, et surtout c'est peu utilisable au quotidien. Sans compter le poid.

Je ne sacrifierais pas une palourde pour ça. A la rigueur le transformer en Mac M1 avec un écran rétina, ce serait sympa, mais avec un iPad ... lol !


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Février 2022)

je trouve ça cool 

par contre j'aurais mis un clavier blanc


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je trouve ça cool



Un iPad de 3 kg ?


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Février 2022)

j'ai bien écrit "cool", comprendre "fun", je n'ai pas écrit que je l'utiliserai


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2022)

L’idéal avec un palourde, c’est de lui mettre un disque dur SSD, le maximum de RAM et optionnel une carte wifi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Un iPad de 3 kg ?


Ben oui, sinon à quoi servirait la poignée de transport ?


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2022)

Ça va ce n’est pas aussi lourd qu’un Macintosh Portable ;-)


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2022)

J’ai trouvé la modification inintéressante et pas franchement bien réalisée. Mais ça méritais le partage.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Ça va ce n’est pas aussi lourd qu’un Macintosh Portable ;-)


Je sais bien, j'en ai deux


----------



## zizou (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai décidé de me séparer de ma Palourde.
Voici l'annonce : 









						ibook G3 Firewire 466 MHz - iOccasion
					

ibook g3 Palourde (Clamshell) 466 MHz Firewire avec SSD de 64 Go. Trés bon tat. Mac OS 10.4.11 et Mac OS 9 installés. Ram au maximum possible 576 MO. Lecteur DVD fonctionnel Carte Airport. Vous ne rêvez pas !! Il a bien un SSD de 64 Go, Transcend TS64GMSA230S, installé à la place du vieux […]



					ioccasion.fr
				




Il s'agit d'un iBook Firewire 466 gonflé avec une RAM de 512 Mo et un DD SSD de 64 Go. La batterie semble HS et il ne garde pas l'heure.

N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions!


----------

